#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Νέα σφραγίδα μετά από προσθήκη ΚΑΔ - μεσιτικά

## Γιάννης.Χ.

Καλησπέρα!
Εχω κάνει επέκταση δραστηριότητας για μεσιτικά. Οπότε θα βγάλω νέα σφραγίδα.

Τα θέματα μου είναι τα εξής εάν μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε.

 Στην νέα σφραγίδα τι ακριβώς να γράφει όσο αφορά τα μεσιτικά π.χ "Μεσιτικές υπηρεσίες"?
Χρειάζεται να έχει τον αριθμό ΓΕΜΗ?

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## accounter

Καλησπερα, στην σφραγίδα που κάνεις θα εμφανίσεις ολα τα επαγγέλματα που εχεις δηλώσει . Δεν υπάρχει αριθμός ΓΕΜΗ για ατομικές επιχειρήσεις . Αν είσαι εταιρεία δεν ενοχλεί καθόλου να εχεις το αριθμό ΓΕΜΗ στην σφραγίδα αν και δεν είναι απαραίτητο .

----------

